# Atlanta - Motorsport Nationals Sept. 19th-20th (IASCA 3x)



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

This show replaced NOPI Nationals. It'll be at the Atlanta Motor Speedway.

This years show activities will include Drifting, Show Cars, Hundreds of Vendors, BMX Stunt shows, FMX Stunt Shows, Burnout Contests, Motorcycle Freestyle shows, Audio Competitions, Live Music, Track Cruises and more; not to forget the over 600 TROPHIES to be awarded this year in more than 200 classes.

Barry aka 'Furryletters' from eBay will be there selling techflex by the foot if anyone is interested.


Motorsport Nationals - Home

I think all events are 3X

IASCA - Sound Quality 
IASCA - Bass Boxing 
IASCA - SPL 
MECA - Sound Quality 
MECA - Drive By SPL 
MECA - SPL 
MECA - Install 
USACi - Sound Quality 
USACi - SPL 
USACi - Street Beat

Admission fee is $25 a day!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Friggin RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Should have been a boat show.


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

haha yup.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

The first chance I'd have to see, hear and discuss some SQ with people in the know and I'm effed out of the chance. Got some pretty good pics though to post...later tonight or the morning.


----------



## Silverbritches (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyone know when this will be back?


----------



## Serious Sam (Nov 30, 2008)

If I had to guess there's a good chance this won't be back. 
The turnout was very light IMO. Few vendors. Bands were playing to an empty parking lot. No kidding. 
Rain really messed things up cause it was raining hard in atlanta but dry down there. So I think many stayed away. 
Also heard but cannot substantiate this, that a very popular car group that attends the show was 'dissed' by the organizers and decided to put on their own show. It was reported that hundreds wenT to that gtg instead.

I did get a chance to see some guys in the SQ competition. This was my main reason for going. Listenedto John marshes eclipse. Jeff kidwells jeep and jorge's 300c. All very nice. It was a real eye opener for me - what REAL SQ is all about. Thanks guys.


----------

